# BEAR HUNT??



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Anybody getting any bear results yet?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Not yet. I'm still waiting for my rejection letter to come again.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

South slope Yellowstone, HERE I COME. I'm hunting bear and turkey this spring..... holy cow!!!! Check your bank withdraws.


----------



## FIRE (Jan 19, 2008)

official email today ......DENIED,,,,, 4 points now


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Manti south. Anybody know of any guides in the central part of the state?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

No dice for me. I looked it up on the DWR website. So, that takes me to 3 points...Maybe in the next couple years I will draw.


----------



## a shag by default (Sep 8, 2007)

2fishon said:


> Manti south. Anybody know of any guides in the central part of the state?


****....That's were I put in and didn't draw. We chassed bears there 2 years ago and got into them pretty good with the hounds.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

close but no cigar


----------

